# Why are parts so hard to find? Should I just grab something cheap now?



## o1dschoo1

mistershan said:


> I have been waiting forever to upgrade my rig and every time I am about to pull the trigger people say wait just wait. Then when I wait, the parts are impossible to find. When will the new Ryzen Chips and Nvidia GPUS be easier to find? Microcenter by me got the EVGA FTW 3090 card in for 1,800 and I was going to start with that but the guy said I should wait cause the 3090 is a waste of money and the 3080ti is coming soon. Ughhh. I mean he was right but here we go again, I will wait and when that card come in it will be impossible to find. The prospect though of a juiced up 3080ti with more memory for 1k does sound like a better deal.
> 
> Also, I think I dodged a bullet not getting the 3090 though because my current RIG prob could barely handle the 3090 right? And when I eventually find a 5950x CPU,the 3080ti may be out by then. HOWEVER, now people are saying 5nm Ryzen are coming soon? ....Is this why it's so hard to find parts? Because they plan on coming out with new stuff AGAIN? Or is it just because of COVID?
> 
> Should I just grab a 3950x or 3900x or i9 10900k for black Friday or WAIT again? If I can get a good deal now maybe that will be a good bridge upgrade until proper 5nm chips and better Ampere cards come out. It's not a dire emergency but for gaming I am really starting to notice poor performance and my CPU is really chuggin for me work wise in After Effects and Premiere. For gaming the GPU is can't really hit 60fps in recent games and for ray tracing it was always a bust...but I do think CPU, MOBO and RAM are the most important things I need to upgrade first.
> 
> i7 5820k
> Asus Strix 2080ti
> 64gb Crucial DDR 4 2400 DIMM
> Asus Rampage V Extreme ATX2011E
> Crucial SSD 960 gb M500
> Corsair AX1200I Digital ATX PSU
> CORSAIR HYDRO H105I LIQUID COOLER


Overclock your cpu and gpu lol. Fr though get a 5950x and 3080ti/3090 either will do. Hell a 3090 would run ok on a x99 build


----------



## mistershan

o1dschoo1 said:


> Overclock your cpu and gpu lol. Fr though get a 5950x and 3080ti/3090 either will do. Hell a 3090 would run ok on a x99 build


Do you think the 3090 worth the 1,800? Should I have gotten it? He said it's like 10 percent better than the 3080 for gaming. Even for editing apps it doesn't seem to be that much of a difference. Isn't the 3080 the best bang for the buck? Is the 3080ti a definite thing?

A 3090 would run okay on my i7 5820k build? Wouldn't it bottle neck like crazy? Wouldn't it be not that much better than my 2080ti?

How much more more performance would I get with over clocking?


----------



## o1dschoo1

mistershan said:


> Do you think the 3090 worth the 1,800? Should I have gotten it? He said it's like 10 percent better than the 3080 for gaming. Even for editing apps it doesn't seem to be that much of a difference. Isn't the 3080 the best bang for the buck? Is the 3080ti a definite thing?
> 
> A 3090 would run okay on my i7 5820k build? Wouldn't it bottle neck like crazy? Wouldn't it be not that much better than my 2080ti?
> 
> How much more more performance would I get with over clocking?


A ton. No idea on the 3080 ti honestly but go 3080/3090 don't wait on a gpu if you need one. Cpu wise going from 3.5 to 4.5 is a huge jump.overclocking your cpu should fix alot of your issues


----------



## mistershan

o1dschoo1 said:


> A ton. No idea on the 3080 ti honestly but go 3080/3090 don't wait on a gpu if you need one. Cpu wise going from 3.5 to 4.5 is a huge jump.overclocking your cpu should fix alot of your issues


I have no idea where to begin over clocking and am scared to do it. Does it make the system unstable? I need stability for work. Won't that just fix speed but what I am really missing is more IPC cycles no?

If I have a 2080ti do I need a GPU? Is it that big of a jump?


----------



## o1dschoo1

mistershan said:


> I have no idea where to begin over clocking and am scared to do it. Does it make the system unstable? I need stability for work. Won't that just fix speed but what I am really missing is more IPC cycles no?
> 
> If I have a 2080ti do I need a GPU? Is it that big of a jump?


I wouldn't say it's a huge jump. Example in cinebench my 4960x at 4.4 does what a ryzen 1700x scores in cinebench. You stability test your setups when overclocking aka 24 hours of avx load. There's a bunch of guides on how to do it or upgrade your cpu and board. If you do though I might be interested in that x99 board and cpu


----------



## mistershan

o1dschoo1 said:


> I wouldn't say it's a huge jump. Example in cinebench my 4960x at 4.4 does what a ryzen 1700x scores in cinebench. You stability test your setups when overclocking aka 24 hours of avx load. There's a bunch of guides on how to do it or upgrade your cpu and board. If you do though I might be interested in that x99 board and cpu


No I was asking if a the 3080/3090 is a huge jump from my 2080ti. Was wondering if I should hold off on the GPU.

You mean you may want to buy my CPU and MOBO? How much would that be worth to you?


----------



## maltamonk

mistershan said:


> Do you think the 3090 worth the 1,800? Should I have gotten it? He said it's like 10 percent better than the 3080 for gaming. Even for editing apps it doesn't seem to be that much of a difference. Isn't the 3080 the best bang for the buck? Is the 3080ti a definite thing?
> 
> A 3090 would run okay on my i7 5820k build? Wouldn't it bottle neck like crazy? Wouldn't it be not that much better than my 2080ti?
> 
> How much more more performance would I get with over clocking?


No...no it's not. You already have a 2080ti. What are you expecting? You note 60fps so I can only assume 4k res. I don't think you'll be happy with any of the current hardware if 4k is your goal. I mean ya you'll see an improvement, but it's going to be minimal compared to the price.


----------



## mistershan

maltamonk said:


> No...no it's not. You already have a 2080ti. What are you expecting? You note 60fps so I can only assume 4k res. I don't think you'll be happy with any of the current hardware if 4k is your goal. I mean ya you'll see an improvement, but it's going to be minimal compared to the price.


I am confused as to what you are responding to. You are saying no I don't need a GPU as a 2080ti is not that much less power wise compared to the 3080 and 3090? ... What about CPU? Would a latest Ryzen or i9 be a huge jump from my i7 5820k? More cores, more IPC. GPU wise I am one gen older but CPU wise it's from 2014.


----------



## maltamonk

Yes, that is what I am saying.

At 4k your cpu matters less. So at that point it's up to what you do with it for work and how the cpu will work for you there.


----------



## mistershan

maltamonk said:


> Yes, that is what I am saying.
> 
> At 4k your cpu matters less. So at that point it's up to what you do with it for work and how the cpu will work for you there.


Yea for work my 64 gigs of ram gets eaten up quickly so I need to go to 128 and processor wise it's getting REALLY slow in after effects. So yea GPU upgrade is prob what I can hold off until the next Ampere GPUs come out.

I don't just game in 4k though. I also have a 3440 x 1440 monitor at 100fps. But even for 1440p it's mostly GPU right?

Whether it's 1440p or 4k wouldn't just the extra cores and IPC cycles give me about 20 fps more?

Also how much is this about optimization? AC Valhalla and Black Ops Cold War were the first games I noticed problems with but that may be because they are new?


----------



## Falkentyne

mistershan said:


> Do you think the 3090 worth the 1,800? Should I have gotten it? He said it's like 10 percent better than the 3080 for gaming. Even for editing apps it doesn't seem to be that much of a difference. Isn't the 3080 the best bang for the buck? Is the 3080ti a definite thing?
> 
> A 3090 would run okay on my i7 5820k build? Wouldn't it bottle neck like crazy? Wouldn't it be not that much better than my 2080ti?
> 
> How much more more performance would I get with over clocking?


3090 is about 20% better than the 3080 if you can shunt mod it to >500W or use a 500W vbios. Need to control the temps though.


----------



## umeng2002

The whole just wait thing is because we just got new CPUs from AMD, new GPUs from AMD, and new GPUs from nVidia™.

The problem with nVidia™ is that they hold back their chips unless AMD can compete. Then in a few months they release a response, which should have been released originally.

The best time to buy new computer parts is 3 to 6 months after a new part launches. You get the best longevity that way.


----------



## mistershan

Falkentyne said:


> 3090 is about 20% better than the 3080 if you can shunt mod it to >500W or use a 500W vbios. Need to control the temps though.


Twice the price for .2 times the performance? That's awful. It's better to spend that money on a better monitor or something. 

How much better is the 3080 than the 2080ti? I read it's like 40-50 percent better. I wonder though how much of that is applicable to games and apps because a lot of them just aren't optimized well.


----------



## mistershan

umeng2002 said:


> The whole just wait thing is because we just got new CPUs from AMD, new GPUs from AMD, and new GPUs from nVidia™.
> 
> The problem with nVidia™ is that they hold back their chips unless AMD can compete. Then in a few months they release a response, which should have been released originally.
> 
> The best time to buy new computer parts is 3 to 6 months after a new part launches. You get the best longevity that way.


 So you are saying NVIDIA held off their supply to feel out if AMD can compete with their new cards, and if the AMD cards do well, Nvidia will come out with more new cards within a few months?? Hence the rumors of the 3080ti coming soon? And if the AMD cards don't do well then all the sudden stock of 3080s and 3090s will magically appear? That's so messed up and doesn't make sense. I for sure would have probably bought a 3080 by now if they were widely available. I see so many people annoyed that they can't buy a 3080 yet. I get what they are doing strategically but they overdid it because they left money at the table. 

Aren't AMD's cards very competitive? Or are they going to see how well they sell?


----------



## Falkentyne

mistershan said:


> Twice the price for .2 times the performance? That's awful. It's better to spend that money on a better monitor or something.
> 
> How much better is the 3080 than the 2080ti? I read it's like 40-50 percent better. I wonder though how much of that is applicable to games and apps because a lot of them just aren't optimized well.


That's how it is with almost all the top end cards.
Remember the RTX Titan? Did you forget about that card?

And there were plenty of people on this forum who bought RTX Titans to _game_ on.
Some people have money and want the best. Those people don't care about value. They care about FPS. And it's their money.
The highest end part is always the worst value.

I think RTX 3080 is about 30% faster than 2080 Ti. The 40% number is for ray tracing (tensor cores) only, aka cherry picked.


----------



## mistershan

Falkentyne said:


> That's how it is with almost all the top end cards.
> Remember the RTX Titan? Did you forget about that card?
> 
> And there were plenty of people on this forum who bought RTX Titans to _game_ on.
> Some people have money and want the best. Those people don't care about value. They care about FPS. And it's their money.
> The highest end part is always the worst value.
> 
> I think RTX 3080 is about 30% faster than 2080 Ti. The 40% number is for ray tracing (tensor cores) only, aka cherry picked.


Yea that makes sense if you only need to game on it. Just for my needs it probably would be smarter to just use the money instead to get the better processor and shell out the 500 bucks for 3600hz 128gbs of ram. How do you like the 10900k? If you need the best does that mean you will upgrade to a new Ryzen 5950x? 

Also when we say a card is 30 percent faster than the other does that mean if you get 100fps with a 2080ti then you would get a 130fps with a 3080? Or is the FPS difference not directly related to the percentage?


----------



## EmperorJJ1

considering you have arguably one of the best GPU's already with only the 3080 and 3090 preforming better any sort of bottle neck you have isnt going to be related to that. Start with the CPU and RAM and see how it runs from there then determine if that extra 30% in the lab is worth 800-1900 retail, 1500-2300 scalp


----------



## mistershan

EmperorJJ1 said:


> considering you have arguably one of the best GPU's already with only the 3080 and 3090 preforming better any sort of bottle neck you have isnt going to be related to that. Start with the CPU and RAM and see how it runs from there then determine if that extra 30% in the lab is worth 800-1900 retail, 1500-2300 scalp


Yea, that was the plan but I can't find the new Ryzens anywhere. Should I wait? Or pull the trigger on a 3950x if there are any good black Friday deals. That was the main question. 

That makes sense though right? At 3440 x 1440 I should be able to hit 100fps in any game with a 2080ti no? I am probably leaving at least 20 frames on the table using my old CPU no?


----------



## Falkentyne

mistershan said:


> Yea that makes sense if you only need to game on it. Just for my needs it probably would be smarter to just use the money instead to get the better processor and shell out the 500 bucks for 3600hz 128gbs of ram. How do you like the 10900k? If you need the best does that mean you will upgrade to a new Ryzen 5950x?
> 
> Also when we say a card is 30 percent faster than the other does that mean if you get 100fps with a 2080ti then you would get a 130fps with a 3080? Or is the FPS difference not directly related to the percentage?


You have to check the reviews for that.
3090 seems to score higher % than 3080 at 4k than at 1440p (no, nothing to do with vram size either). But I don't know if the 3090 is more held back by power limit than the 3080 is (it would be interesting to test them at 1080p, 1440p and 4k, with a 600W power limit on each card).


----------



## o1dschoo1

mistershan said:


> Yea, that was the plan but I can't find the new Ryzens anywhere. Should I wait? Or pull the trigger on a 3950x if there are any good black Friday deals. That was the main question.
> 
> That makes sense though right? At 3440 x 1440 I should be able to hit 100fps in any game with a 2080ti no? I am probably leaving at least 20 frames on the table using my old CPU no?


Well you can upgrade to the 5950 down the road if you go 3950x. It's drop in


----------



## umeng2002

mistershan said:


> So you are saying NVIDIA held off their supply to feel out if AMD can compete with their new cards, and if the AMD cards do well, Nvidia will come out with more new cards within a few months?? Hence the rumors of the 3080ti coming soon? And if the AMD cards don't do well then all the sudden stock of 3080s and 3090s will magically appear? That's so messed up and doesn't make sense. I for sure would have probably bought a 3080 by now if they were widely available. I see so many people annoyed that they can't buy a 3080 yet. I get what they are doing strategically but they overdid it because they left money at the table.
> 
> Aren't AMD's cards very competitive? Or are they going to see how well they sell?


No, not their supply. They hold back their configurations.

The 3080 should have launched with 20 or 16 GB. nVidia did the same thing with the 2060. It should have had 8 GB instead of 6 GB.

Whenever AMD releases a product that comes close to competing, a few months later nVidia™ "magically" find dies that can have more Compute Compute units activated at higher clocks.

nVidia has a history of this. The common reason is clear. They release conservative card well bellow what the die yields dictate that they can release.


----------



## mistershan

umeng2002 said:


> No, not their supply. They hold back their configurations.
> 
> The 3080 should have launched with 20 or 16 GB. nVidia did the same thing with the 2060. It should have had 8 GB instead of 6 GB.
> 
> Whenever AMD releases a product that comes close to competing, a few months later nVidia™ "magically" find dies that can have more Compute Compute units activated at higher clocks.
> 
> nVidia has a history of this. The common reason is clear. They release conservative card well bellow what the die yields dictate that they can release.


LOL. WOW in January too? This is probably true. It seems like these rumors are dead on. It makes sense to do this as it has like half the ram of the Navi Gpus..but yea like you said "magically" they came up with these models in a few months. I guess that guy at microcenter was being honest. 









Nvidia RTX 3080 Ti GPU could arrive in January to disrupt AMD’s Big Navi sales


Priced at around $999, rumor mill contends




www.techradar.com


----------



## umeng2002

nVidia has been doing it for a few generations now.


----------



## OnceUgoBE

mistershan said:
I have no idea where to begin over clocking and am scared to do it. Does it make the system unstable? I need stability for work. Won't that just fix speed but what I am really missing is more IPC cycles no?

I miss having an abundance of product at the stores. If you OC'd your rig for months (or years) and then it wont turn on one day cuz your VRM or whatever died. But the silver lining was new stuff you found while shopping was better, and sometimes it was even ON SALE!

Who doesn't love to overclock (just look at the domain for heaven sakes), and pains me to say. But the wise move could be, get CPU you could live with, if God forbid, you didn't/couldn't overclock it.

One of my 3 UEFI boards gets faded in the BIOS from overclocking. Also, it can even can crap out from Windows software problems (IE failed software/driver installs). Not a huge deal, I have to open the case move CMOS jumper, sometimes re-flash BIOS. Sometimes I even have to reconfigure bios, top to bottom. Minor pains in the neck, really. But food for thought.


----------



## braincracking

If you are using your rig for productivity and need 24/7 stability I wouldn't recommend overclocking things a whole lot. It's definitely a time consuming hobby and I wouldn't do it if my income depended on it. That said with latest gen ryzen you don't really need to manually overclock, get a decent board, get 4 x 16G 3600/cl16 mem dimms, and get a 5950x/5900x. If you are going to wait, I predict some VERY juicy threadripper parts that will quite likely wipe the floor with anything currently out there(platform cost is an insane amount higher do, so it all depends on the roi you can get out of it by spending less time waiting on CPU intensive tasks).


----------



## ThrashZone

mistershan said:


> LOL. WOW in January too? This is probably true. It seems like these rumors are dead on. It makes sense to do this as it has like half the ram of the Navi Gpus..but yea like you said "magically" they came up with these models in a few months. I guess that guy at microcenter was being honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia RTX 3080 Ti GPU could arrive in January to disrupt AMD’s Big Navi sales
> 
> 
> Priced at around $999, rumor mill contends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.techradar.com


Hi,
Too large of a price gap from 3080 and 3090 to not see a ti or super duper or both to fill in the large hole there.


----------



## mistershan

braincracking said:


> If you are using your rig for productivity and need 24/7 stability I wouldn't recommend overclocking things a whole lot. It's definitely a time consuming hobby and I wouldn't do it if my income depended on it. That said with latest gen ryzen you don't really need to manually overclock, get a decent board, get 4 x 16G 3600/cl16 mem dimms, and get a 5950x/5900x. If you are going to wait, I predict some VERY juicy threadripper parts that will quite likely wipe the floor with anything currently out there(platform cost is an insane amount higher do, so it all depends on the roi you can get out of it by spending less time waiting on CPU intensive tasks).


I think the 5850x should be enough cores wise. You are talking about the mega cores thread rippers that are like 3k? Pretty sure that's even over kill for editing. Puget systems does benchmarks and there isn't that much of a difference btwn the top tier consumer CPUs and the server stuff. Or are you saying wait AGAIN for the 5nm Ryzens next year? Or wait to see what intel is doing? Man I was told like 2 years ago to wait for intel's response to 7nm because it will be epic, and of course you know how that went...


----------



## Skylinestar

braincracking said:


> If you are using your rig for productivity and need 24/7 stability I wouldn't recommend overclocking things a whole lot. It's definitely a time consuming hobby and I wouldn't do it if my income depended on it.


My room ambient temperature, which is at approx 34°c, is my biggest bottleneck to overclock. I can feel the extra heat when I'm gaming. Yes, I'm sweating non stop.


----------

